# Granger out at least 4 weeks



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> INDIANAPOLIS -- Indiana Pacers forward Danny Granger, the team's leading scorer, will be out for at least four weeks with a foot injury.
> 
> The team said Tuesday that Granger would miss a minimum of four to six weeks with a torn right plantar fascia, the tissue across the bottom of the foot connecting the heel and toes. The Pacers say Granger won't need surgery and is starting rehabilitation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sucks. I fully expect Dunleavy to step up, but I can't say too much about the rest of the team. i wonder if we'll win more than a game or two without Granger.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

damn... the pacers can't catch a break (no pun intended)

wish a speedy recovery for Granger. He's fun to watch


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The Pacers average 13 more points a game when Danny Granger is out of the line-up. We will see if that trend continues...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

vinsanity77 said:


> He's fun to watch



Yeah, except in the 2nd. half where he does his usual disappearance act.


----------

